# I have a very serious dehydrated facial skin problem, I need helpâ€¦!



## loveblush123 (Sep 13, 2010)

*I have a very serious skin problems during winter time, very dry and dehydrated, sensitive and even makeup meltdown. Could anyone help me, PLEASE ? A prompt reply would be appreciated.




*


----------



## Doya G (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a dry face during winter and summer.

i tried like loooads of moisturziers, creams..etc.. nothing worked.

in the end i found out that i dont drink enough juice which means i dont have much vitamin c in my body.

i have now for a month, upped my intake of fruits and lemon/orange juice.

and hamdullilah, my face is looking good now and have not suffered from the dryness.

my advice would be to take note of what you eat, wat you might think is the cause and work on that.

i think its wat you put inside your body matters more than what you put outside.

thats ma exprience.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 13, 2010)

doya is absolutely right, though what works for one person might be different for another. i have INSANELY dry skin, all year round. i hate it so much, but i've found a way of managing it to make it so i don't look like a reptile most of the time.

one thing i do is drink LOTS of water. all the time. any time you have 5 minutes to spare, down some water. it's good for your skin but it's also good for the rest of your body too so you have nothing to lose here.

the other thing i do is take extreme care with my facial products. i can't touch anything that foams on my skin, that dries me out like a prune. instead, makeup remover, and then a creamy cleanser. i don't tone because i haven't found a non-drying one yet. i use nivea blue pot (the really thick one) as moisturiser. be very, very careful with exfoliators. i stopped using the ones you can buy and instead, i take an exfoliating puff from the body shop and gently use that to exfoliate with my cream cleanser no more than once a week.

i also use a moisturising foundation- check out bobbi brown's, or the body shop do a great one as a cheaper alternative. i can't really use any powder because i find it just draws moisture out of my face, so if i get too shiny i use blotting paper instead.

importantly, i never wear makeup for more than 6 or 7 hours without taking it off, moisturising, and reapplying. this means take your makeup off before bed! sleeping in my makeup and therefore skipping moisturiser is a surefire way to dry out my skin. i need to moisturise at least twice a day. sometimes if i'm just in the house and not wearing makeup, i will moisturise a few extra times. moisturise as much as you can.

hope this helped!


----------



## xjackie83 (Sep 13, 2010)

you could try taking oil supplements or eating more foods made with good oil (such as olive oil, fish, etc). That way you hydrate from the inside out.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry girls but it a myth that drinking lots of water hydrates the skin.

If you want to hydrate your skin, wash your face with water and dry until damp.

Then slather your face with Vaseline to trap the water on you skin.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 13, 2010)

A good oil supplement is borrachio oil, under the form of capsules because it has a strong scent that might not please you so best eat it





You can try spraying some water on your face before applying your moisturizer. If water is what you lack, that helps. In terms of moisturizer you can try Hydraphase from La Roche Posay, it's good stuff. I can also suggest Weleda's almond hydrating cream.

Try using a light texture for daylight (sinks in quickly) and use a rich texture for night, night is also the time used by your skin to replenish itself so applying moisturizer at night helps that process.

You can also look for a moisturising serum, it's more concentrated than a moisturizer (you apply it before your moisturizer).

Layering is best than just applying one product, therefore applying serum, then moisturizer and even a second coat of moisturiser can work better than just moisturizer alone. It the weather is particularly windy (during winter), i apply my moisturizer regularly then apply a cream or a butter (shea butter for example) above, to act as a protection against it.

Drink water too, the trick is to drink before you feel the need to.

To wash your face, you could try oil cleansing or at least a creamy cleanser. The rest may be too drying. If that still is too harsh for you, floral water like rose or chamomile and a cotton pad can work too.

You can exfoliate very gently any dry skin flakes you might have.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 14, 2010)

Use the Oil Cleansing Method to even out the skin -dry or oily. Moisturizer your face when it is damp. Use a moisturizing mask once a week. Exfoliate once a week. Change your cleanser to something non-foaming because it is less drying. Apply jojoba and sweet almond oil on your face at night before bed.


----------



## aggrolounge (Sep 14, 2010)

Like some of these other ladies... fish oil and oil cleansing method works really well for me.


----------



## Doya G (Sep 14, 2010)

I find that lack of sleep or staying up late makes me also feel that my face is dry.

there are alot of factors that can affect ur skin.


----------



## ross-acne (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope you heeded the advice of your well-meaning friends here.  So, did you try their suggestions?  Did you see positive results?


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Nov 29, 2010)

The best way to prevent dehydration is to make sure you drinking plenty of water and other fluids every day. You should consume more fluids than you are losing. Drink at least 1.5 liter water daily. Firstly stop washing your face with soaps and harsh cleansers, even the special liquid facial soaps may dry the skin and even lead to skin irritation. Use mild products cleansing mils or gels to remove the makeup in the evening and to cleanse the face. The harsh products formulated with ingredients such as alcohol; can strip away the skin natural oils and make the situation even worse.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 29, 2010)

Drinking water equates to moisturized skin? This is a huge myth!

I'd love for anyone to show a legitimate, recognized study that demonstrates this fallacy.

And do not state things like "studies have show..." That is about as transparent as "improves the appearance of..."

If you want moist skin, wash face and pat dry.

Then cover skin with a moisturizer or Vaseline - this will trap the moisture into the skin.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 29, 2010)

The line is drawn somewhere around. It's true drinking water helps having a good moisturized skin (overall, not just the face). That said it's also beneficial to apply some directly on your face, such as misting some water on your face before applying your moisturizer. Patting dry is also helpful, as well as avoiding detergent soaps.

Any kind of fatty product like vaseline will also make a protective layer that will lock inside the skin what's under it (like water), and will protect the skin against the cold, which can also prevent too much dehydration.


----------



## Andi (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkVaeFw3CcQ

^ this is dermatologist Dr. Schultz answering the question "Does drinking water hydrate your skin?"

I think you would have to be extremely dehydrated (to a point where youÂ´d have to be hospitalized) for it to show in your skin. And it probably wouldnÂ´t show as dryness, but  as decreased turgor-you pinch the skin and then it would take longer than usual for the skin to snap back to itÂ´s smooth state.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 13, 2010)

It makes me laugh too because your body needs water. Period. Sure some is used for your skin but to think the glass of water you drank will be only used for that specific organ is funny. The lack of water is simply more visible because a perfectly healthy skin looks healthy.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the link Andi.

The doctor is quite interesting and spells things out in an easy to understand manner.

I enjoyed his topic on the difference between retinol and Retin A, too.


----------



## Mericha (Aug 29, 2013)

Please dont give up as you probably have`nt used Jean Gatineau. This product has been on the market for 80years and have only been available in Beauty Salons only. Gatineau is available in certain stores of which Woolworths is one of them. Natural ingredients which has no chemicals, parabens or silicon. We have a range called AQUAMEMORY which has a cream, serum and a mask. The best way to use this cream is to use it in conjunction with your anti-ageing cream. The serum is concentrated and is used under your daily moisturizer or night cream or under your AQUAMEMORY CREAM. This works! Goodbye dehydration


----------

